# T Shirt Manufacturer/ labeling



## fleidesigner (Feb 2, 2010)

Hello everyone, 
So recently ive been going through some websites looking at T-shirts for me to use, and seeing the labels on the T-shirts got me thinking, does anyone know if there is a t shirt manufacturer from whom i can buy tshirts without labels on them, maybe like straight from the factory or something like that. It would be soooooo much easier on me if that were possible because then i could just ad the label of my own line on to it.
Thank you !!!


----------



## Swagger11 (Jun 24, 2008)

Hello,

You can find info on tagless shirts by doing a search from the search bar......Try searching for: tagless shirts, custom labels, alternative to american apparel 

Hope this helps!


----------



## topsy cret (Mar 3, 2009)

Yep, Tons of info out there about this topic exactly. But if your going to be sewing in your own woven tags then it really doesn't matter weather you purchase your blanks with or with out the tag, You will still have to un stitch the stitching on the neck line either way. If you are just going to screen print your labels in, then buying blanks with taraways or completely tag-less is a must!


----------

